
Android Now Running On iPhone 3G - iamelgringo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/195789/android_now_running_on_iphone_3g.html
======
hboon
While the hacking must be interesting and rewarding in it's own right, does it
have any practical advantage over running one of the existing Android phones?
i.e., is there something uniquely good about the iPhone hardware combination?

~~~
sirn
It allows you to run iPhone OS alongside with Android OS?

~~~
hboon
At the same time? Surely not?

